# Sneezing..?



## Annubrius (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone! This is my first post and my first hedgie in over 8 years.  

Recently I was gifted a baby hedgehog after my previous hedgie passed on from old age at 10. She was an old gal, but well looked after.

Anyway! My new little baby has been sneezing since I got her and it's hard to say what it's caused by as when I received her, she was already on pine bedding.. I switched to a fleece liner today to see if it would assist in calming her sniffer. How long would it take for me to notice a difference if it was the pine bedding causing her sneezing?

But she also sniffs a lot! I understand why as she's still new to the house and she's sniffing everything. Is she just exhaling to get the overwhelming amounts of new smells out of her nose like a cat would?

When she 'sneezes' her spine arches with a body convulsion so I can only logically guess that it's a sneeze.

My best friend suggested that she may be allergic to my cat! I know it's possible for animals to be allergic to other animals but how plausible is this?

Other than her sneezing, she seems healthy- just going through the relocation stress still. I only have had her since Saturday. There is an exotic vet nearby, so I'm not concerned about that.  I know the Dr who works there as I've had reptiles and birds before and taken them to her. She's very good.

Anyway- suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So...... Where are the pics? Lol 

Personally, I'd make a vet appointment just in case. Even if it turns out to be nothing, an initial wellness check is always recommended. Is she blowing nose bubbles? 

Because of possible nose irritants and the seemingly constant sneezing, I'd feel better having a vet get a good listen to her lungs and breathing. URIs can be a pain and can be dangerous if allowed to progress. It may give you a better peace of mind to find out its nothing. 

I would suggest making an appointment for next week at the latest. Maybe give them a call on Thursday, which gives her 2 days on the fleece, and if she does end up with snot bubbles, hopefully you can get squeezed in on Friday. If she's still sneezing a lot on thurs, ask the vet if they would like her in fri or early next week. 

Good luck with your baby! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Annubrius (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahahah. Photos! of course! :lol:

I'll see how she fares by thursday for sure.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

hedgehogs do sneeze. if it is sneezing a lot it could be from something like the bedding or you could have yourself a case of upper respiratory infection. is the nose runny?


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you notice her nose is blowing out snot bubbles at all?

Also...your previous hedgehog lived until it was ten?! that's incredible!


----------



## Annubrius (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, ten!! Hehe 

She did have a bubble or two when I first brought her home, Saturday. But the past three days her nose has only been slightly wet like a cats nose. No bubbles.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm does she lick her nose a lot?

Generally an overly wet nose, frequent licking of the nose, snot bubbles and sneezing are signs of a upper respiratory infection. Its especially common in pet-store hedgehogs as they tend to have travelled a lot and have not seen the most reliable temperatures. I don't know if that is where yours came from or not, however just trying to conjure an idea as to where it might have come from. If you don't notice it improving I would take her to the vet as it can quickly turn into penumonia and she will need antibiotics if she does have a URI. Best of luck!


----------



## Annubrius (Jul 10, 2012)

pickles17 said:


> Hmm does she lick her nose a lot?
> 
> Generally an overly wet nose, frequent licking of the nose, snot bubbles and sneezing are signs of a upper respiratory infection. Its especially common in pet-store hedgehogs as they tend to have travelled a lot and have not seen the most reliable temperatures. I don't know if that is where yours came from or not, however just trying to conjure an idea as to where it might have come from. If you don't notice it improving I would take her to the vet as it can quickly turn into penumonia and she will need antibiotics if she does have a URI. Best of luck!


She does lick her nose a lot. But its been so long since iggy passed away that I couldn't remember if its normal or not. Yes, I got her at a pet store. They've offered to take her back, but I've already gotten to know little Uni.  I'm so torn.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, ideally if you can afford to, I would keep her and bring her to the vet. URI's are treatable. 
If you bring her back and are thinking about exchanging her for another one it will be likely that the others will also have URI's. 
If you choose to take her back then I would get your money back and buy from a breeder so you know it will be healthy.


----------



## Annubrius (Jul 10, 2012)

They said they would take her and give her back to the breeder she came from and get me a new one. So unless the breeder has them on pine she'd pretty much come straight home to a fleece bed. 

I'm going to call my vet today/tomorrow for a quote. 

On the good side, I woke up this morning to Uni running in her wheel @ 5:30am while feeding my son!!

So happy to see her out and about.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Meds are not expensive and easy to give. Its the vet visit that will cost the most be it is important to get the meds asap. Waiting causes it to get worse and could turn into pneumonia


----------

